# so am i the only person that likes dark eyes or what



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 1, 2008)

Because it really seems like everyone is all faint-ness over bright eyes, when I'm not.

Preferred eye color in a partner?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 1, 2008)

Bright blue, hazel or green.

Yes, I like light-colored eyes. Dark-colored just doesn't attract me, but I can see why people would like them. :/


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 1, 2008)

I like both.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't notice what color people's eyes are most of the time - probably because I don't make eye contact very often. So I guess it doesn't matter much to me. :p


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't really care; I know they're supposed to be romantic and everything, but I personally think eyes are kind of gross. It'd be grosser without them admittedly, but still.


----------



## Foxsundance (Oct 1, 2008)

Nah, I like dark eyes.  Then again, it depends, because some girls with blue or green eyes look really good. But brown eyes ftw.


----------



## Old Catch (Oct 1, 2008)

I prefer dark eyes but I don't care much. Actually, as Spaekle said, I avoid eye contact, so :/


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 1, 2008)

how could you POSSIBLY care?


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 1, 2008)

Ice blue.

Like, almost clear.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 1, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I don't really care; I know they're supposed to be romantic and everything, but I personally think eyes are kind of gross. It'd be grosser without them admittedly, but still.


You...

Are you for real?

(Oh, and by the way, I don't care much about the _colour_ of the eyes - they are important to me, though!)


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm more of a mental lover, not a physical one.


----------



## Keltena (Oct 1, 2008)

Dark eyes look much better in general, in my opinion, although honestly it really matters on the person. I mean, some people have light eyes and they look awesome.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 1, 2008)

I... don't care.

"You have [insert colour] eyes, ewww! Not going near you!"

What Koori said :D

EDIT: Shouldn't the last poll option say 'I *couldn't* care less'? because 'I could care less' implies that you care slightly, even only if it's a tiny amount.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 1, 2008)

You know, I really don't like it when people go all "I love people for their _personalities_, not their appearance!" It feels like you're judging me.

I mean, I'm not that shallow. But I can still have _preferences_, and so can you.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm not judging anyone. It's perfectly fine with me if someone is attracted to others based on appearance, but I personally don't care about it.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 1, 2008)

Hmm, I prefer dark green eyes, actually, although I don't usually notice eye colour until _after_ I've decided I like someone. It's not the most important thing blonddddd


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 1, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I'm not judging anyone. It's perfectly fine with me if someone is attracted to others based on appearance, but I personally don't care about it.


Completely sure?

Because I'm skeptic.


----------



## Zeph (Oct 1, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Completely sure?
> 
> Because I'm skeptic.


About not caring?

If someone was absolutely _hideous_ in an almost inhuman way, then obviously I would care, but otherwise, yes, I'm sure.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 1, 2008)

Green/brown eyes for me. Mm.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 1, 2008)

Zephyrous Castform said:


> About not caring?
> 
> If someone was absolutely _hideous_ in an almost inhuman way, then obviously I would care, but otherwise, yes, I'm sure.


Okay, it may very well be true that you don't consciously care. But I think you do care, although you're unaware of it. Because otherwise I'm not buying it!


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Oct 1, 2008)

Dark eyes are really pretty. Especially really, really dark brown eyes.


----------



## Flazeah (Oct 1, 2008)

I wasn't sure whether I liked light-coloured eyes more or not - my crush's are light greenish with slight hazel - but I then discovered a well-known person (Rebecca Romero :D) who I find adorable and has brown eyes. Last I checked. I may notice if a person has interesting eyes, but I have to like her before I count her eyes as something I'm attracted to about her. But anyway, yeah, I like dark and light coloured eyes.


----------



## Minish (Oct 1, 2008)

Is this for... attraction or what? o_0

Because personally, I always notice the colour of somebody's eyes because it feels like I know them a little bit better first. I've noticed that people with darker eyes tend to be quieter and somewhat more intelligent, or at least better at expressing their intelligence. Lighter eyed people, especially blue of all shades tend to be more outgoing, usually cheerful, louder etc.~ You can disagree with me or whatever, this is just my personal findings. xD

I like green eyes although I've only met one person who has partially green eyes. I like dark eyes better, I just think they look nicer and more _human_, blue eyes look too glassy and cold for me, although with the right shades they can look lovely. I've never found eyes I don't like by the way, I just don't like a certain shade of grey-blue that is quite common. If someone has bright intelligent eyes I usually have more of an interest in them (not romantically, I mean) than if they had dull, average blue eyes.

_Romantically_... it's not like I'll go 'they have blue eyes so I don't like them'. o_0 It's just the same with hair. People say they like blondes better - uh, I fall for who I fall for. But then I always treat people's appearance like its separate from them... on loan or something. XDDD;


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 1, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> You know, I really don't like it when people go all "I love people for their _personalities_, not their appearance!" It feels like you're judging me.
> 
> I mean, I'm not that shallow. But I can still have _preferences_, and so can you.


yes

Thank you for this very much. 

Although, honestly I can't see why _anyone_ would care about their partner's eye color. Maybe this is just me, but if you asked me the eye color of any of my friends (or even, say, my mom) I would have no idea. I really don't pay attention to it all that much.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, I guess it would be odd if the eye color didn't match the rest of them, but I don't remember eye colors that well.


----------



## Minish (Oct 2, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> yes
> 
> Thank you for this very much.
> 
> Although, honestly I can't see why _anyone_ would care about their partner's eye color. Maybe this is just me, but if you asked me the eye color of any of my friends (or even, say, my mom) I would have no idea. I really don't pay attention to it all that much.


That's a really big lack of observance. o_0 I get that you don't notice it because it doesn't really matter to you, but I'm sure you know your mum's hair colour, right?


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 2, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> That's a really big lack of observance. o_0 I get that you don't notice it because it doesn't really matter to you, but I'm sure you know your mum's hair colour, right?


He was talking about eye colour, though. Hair colour is a lot more noticeable.


----------



## Minish (Oct 2, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> He was talking about eye colour, though. Hair colour is a lot more noticeable.


But you look at someone's eyes when you're talking to them, or at least their face. Whether or not you see it as something important in a partner... you should still be able to take in information like that. Maybe not about every single person you meet, but your friends, and someone who you've lived with for years?


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 2, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> But you look at someone's eyes when you're talking to them, or at least their face. Whether or not you see it as something important in a partner... you should still be able to take in information like that. Maybe not about every single person you meet, but your friends, and someone who you've lived with for years?


I don't know anyone's eye colour. Not my parents'. Not my friends'. My brother's, true, but only because it's the same as mine.

I look at people's eyes, sure, but I don't care about their colour.


----------



## Scout (Oct 2, 2008)

> I look at people's eyes, sure, but I don't care about their colour.


Sounds like how most of my friends and I think!  To us, eye color is a bit irrelevant when talking to someone. I only eye contact with a person because I can get their attention and I care more about what I say... Then... there are moments I drift off and explore my present environment and eye color is then noticeable!

*CHECK THIS OUT.* v.v Something nifty to take a shot at





 (hope I don't derail the topic XO)

I have huge O.O almond eyes with dark brown pupils, no one really catches interest in them. I like any-colored pupils that are lighter than mine.

I've talked to a friend that notices more of the structure of my eye rather than the dark pupils. I wish I didn't have to wear glasses though, I was cursed with near-sighted vision right when I was born. I look a lot better without em'. 

I only have one friend with green eyes and he's all the way in Finland. He would sure stand out where I lived (Lots of dark brown eyed people here) HEHE. That's all I like to share.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 2, 2008)

As for that colour-word experiment, I find it pretty easy, but I can't do it fast.


----------



## Scout (Oct 2, 2008)

It's easy for me too, but sometimes I'm going so fast my mind trips on itself and I would say black to something like a Blue -_-...


----------



## spaekle (Oct 2, 2008)

It's not really hard if you don't pay attention to what the words are. 

Although I did mess up on the _very last one_. :(


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Oct 2, 2008)

Dark, brown or green.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Oct 2, 2008)

I like eyes that are clear. Not as in color, but in how that color looks, whether it's sort of mixed with other colors or a pure, ice-like sort of color. But not ice-like as in blue... like, clear brown eyes, or clear blue eyes, or whatever the color may be. Though I'd never choose a partner/deny a partner based on their eye color.


----------



## Eeveelution (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd prefer any eyes, but I'd like a dark blue or dark green.


----------



## Dinru (Oct 2, 2008)

I seem to like light blue eyes, honestly. But physical attraction is rather trivial, so it's not like I'd go "You don't have blue eyes, get away from me you bastard!" or anything.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 3, 2008)

No you don't get to see it anymore.
It's orange. And creepy. You can see oranges specks if the picture wasn't so crappy.


----------



## Ayame (Oct 3, 2008)

I like both.  I like lighter eyes better, though.  They stand out more.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 3, 2008)

I like dark eyes myself, considering I have really dark blue eyes. I like dark green eyes best though.


----------



## Minish (Oct 3, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> I don't know anyone's eye colour. Not my parents'. Not my friends'. My brother's, true, but only because it's the same as mine.
> 
> I look at people's eyes, sure, but I don't care about their colour.


I'm not talking about caring about it, or finding it important, I'm just talking about how unobservant that is. Sure, if you don't remember what your family were wearing yesterday, but their eye colours presumably haven't changed their entire lives.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 3, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> I'm not talking about caring about it, or finding it important, I'm just talking about how unobservant that is. Sure, if you don't remember what your family were wearing yesterday, but their eye colours presumably haven't changed their entire lives.


But why would I remember something that is utterly uninteresting and unimportant to me?


----------



## Minish (Oct 3, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> But why would I remember something that is utterly uninteresting and unimportant to me?


Hey, I do it all the time with revision. I hope I'm sure subconsciously you know at least your family's eye colours.

Is hair colour more interesting for you?


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 3, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> Hey, I do it all the time with revision. I hope I'm sure subconsciously you know at least your family's eye colours.
> 
> Is hair colour more interesting for you?


Yeah, it goes a long way towards helping me remember people. I get pretty confused when people colour their hair. Also hair is probably one of the most important factors when it comes to who I find attractive.

And by the way, I decided to take the time to think really hard about this, and I honestly don't know my mom's eye colour. It's either blue or greenish, that much I'm sure of... Actually I think it's blue. Yes, now I'm sure it's blue! Wow. I did know!

And I also know that my dad's and my brother's eyes are brown, but only because, you know, Chinese people always have brown eyes.

EDIT: Oh yes, and one more thing: as for revision, you wouldn't be doing it if it wasn't important to you, would you?


----------



## Jolty (Oct 3, 2008)

I really don't care what my boyfriend/girlfriend's eye colour is

But I do think brown and hazel eyes look a lot more awesome than blue or green :B


----------



## Mercury (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't really care. It can be any colour.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 3, 2008)

I think we're forgetting that this is "what do you *prefer*?" not "does it actually *matter*?"



Zephyrous Castform said:


> EDIT: Shouldn't the last poll option say 'I *couldn't* care less'? because 'I could care less' implies that you care slightly, even only if it's a tiny amount.


It could go either way. "Couldn't" is serious; "could" is sarcasm.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 4, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> And I also know that my dad's and my brother's eyes are brown, but only because, you know, Chinese people always have brown eyes.


I think my grandfather has greenish eyes.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 4, 2008)

Actually... given that, generally, people with dark hair tend to have brown eyes, blondes tend to have blue and ginger people normally have green or blue (shameless generalization; you can shout at me but I don't care), I guess I'll go with dark eyes, even though I don't notice the eyes themselves as much.


----------



## Chimera (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd... Actually prefer it if they had an odd eye coloring, like pink or heterochromatic eyes. X3; It's just more interesting that way, you know?

Also! MD you are not the only one who appearance matters to. XD; Appearance plays a big part in if I'm attracted to someone or not. =\ But if they have an amazingamazingamazing personality and not a particularly pretty face or something, then of course I would be able to _look past_ the appearance~


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought it was blondes having blue or green, and gingers having just green. @_@


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 5, 2008)

Scout said:


> *CHECK THIS OUT.* v.v Something nifty to take a shot at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that. I always surprise people because I read all of the colours really easily. xD I guess the right half of my brain is more dominant or something, because I find it hard to say the word instead of the colour.

But yeah I don't usually notice eyes. Although I quite like ones with mixed colours -- like green/brown or blue/grey.

ETA: Actually, my best friend has ginger hair (until she dyed it) and her eyes are pale blue.


----------



## Dewgong (Oct 5, 2008)

Chimera said:


> heterochromatic eyes


DON'T GET ME STARTED ON THIS

I could go on and on and on about heterochromia and how insanely awesome it is


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 6, 2008)

I've never really cared about the colour of eyes, to be honest. All colours are splendid.


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 7, 2008)

Scout said:


>


so friggin' easy.

anyway, I guess I just don't notice eye color? It's just not something that jumps out at me? I dunno, it's just not something I remotely care about or frequently observe.


----------



## ZimD (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't even know my own eye color, actually.

I don't really care about eye color too much, but I think I prefer dark eyes.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 7, 2008)

Most of the girls I have even been attracted to are African-American, so dark eyes is my vote.


----------



## Red Bull (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't much care what colour anyone's eyes are. I might notice them. But they don't affect anything. I think eyes are pretty either way. 

Although I do like eye colours that aren't as common. Different, you know?


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 12, 2008)

What does middling mean?


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 13, 2008)

OrangeAipom said:


> What does middling mean?


What do you believe it means, Mr Anderson?


----------



## OrangeAipom (Oct 15, 2008)

Tailsy said:


> What do you believe it means, Mr Anderson?


My name is not Mr. Anderson, and I don't know what I believe.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Oct 15, 2008)

Eyes that are in the _middle_.
Jesus christ google it or something this isn't rocket science.


----------



## Adnan (Oct 16, 2008)

I wouldn't really care about eye colors but if I have to.... Blue/Green would be nice ^^


----------



## Felidire (Oct 19, 2008)

Either green or brown


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 22, 2008)

Don't care. But weird colors are awesome.


----------



## Crowned Clown (Oct 23, 2008)

I like to tell myself that I shouldn't judge people based on their looks, so I would've gone for the 'I don't care' choice in the poll. But, seeing that all my closest friends have dark eyes, I think I go for the brown-black eyes subconsciously. :P


----------

